# Bottom's Up eJuice - Juice Reviews



## SAVaper (2/10/16)

So I tasted a number of the Bottom's Up eJuices ( @KZOR ) and here is my very short review.
I have no experience with reviews so please be forgiving, but I wanted to give my impressions about the juices.
I used 2 devices to test these
Aspire Nautilus on the iTaste SVD @ 15 watts
Derringer dripper with duel spaced SS316L coils @ 0,32ohm on the Fuchai 213 on 40 watts


*Coolio*
This is the best Mint Ice Cream I have ever tasted. This taste exactly like the peppermint crisp ice cream one would buy in the 2lt tubs. It is great.

*Bandana*
Banana with vanilla and nuts.
The taste of banana is there and it is very balanced. Definitely not overpowering like in some banana juices. The vanilla is more prominent. There is definitely something else, but personally I cannot identify it and I cannot taste any nuts. Far better than most banana juices I have tested.

*Cheeky*
Custard crusty cheesecake
The custard is prominent with a nice cheesecake. The custard was a little strong but might mellow over time.

*Custardo*
Sweet crusty custard cake
Very nice taste. Almost like Ultramel with a cake undertone. Personally I found this a little sweet and I will not use this as an ADV because of the sweetness.

*Floops*
Fruit loop cereal with milk
This was the first time I tasted a fruit loop cereal and the lemon was very strong for my taste. I am not very fond of fruit flavored juices. I could hardly detect the milk.

*Pinky*
Strawberry Milkshake
Delicious strawberry nesquick. I did not get much ice-cream but it was delicious. I really like nesquick.

*Strookie*
Strawberry with cake
Sweet strawberry with cake undertone. Soft and sweet. Also not an ADV for me personally because the sweet is just a little too much, but I will definitely drip a little of this from time to time.

*Boghart*
Peach "Joghurt"
I have tried a couple of fruit yogurts before but none was as well balanced and nice as this one. The yogurt is almost perfect and the peach is there but not too strong. This is something I will buy.

*Mandera*
Citrus ice cream
Another juice which I think is extremely good. The naartjie is fresh and tasty. Not overly sweet. I like it.

*Tsunami*
Cappuccino
This is an interesting juice. On the first vape, I got a very strong coffee taste. Almost did not take another hit. But after the 3rd hit it was as if my taste buds got used to the coffee and I could taste the creamy hazelnut in my mouth after the exhale. Also not an every day for me, but an interesting taste none the less. I might also drip this from time to time especially to cleanse the pallet in between other flavors.

*Goblin*
Mint Chocolate
This is by far the best "Peppermint Crisp" mint choc juice that I have tasted. I have been looking for a while and even tried DIY. For some reason every choc mint I ever tasted had some kind of chemical aftertaste. Never found one that I could really vape. This one was the closest.

I tried to be as descriptive as possible, but I have never been very good with describing flavors, even in food.

Hope this helps someone.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (4/10/16)

@SAVaper 
Thanks a million mate for the review. It is spot-on....... exactly how i feel about the flavours. Those you liked the most is what i made for myself. The others werw special orders.
Really appreciate it m8.
I know my juices are better than at least 80% out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AhVape (10/10/16)

I bought some Juice from @KZOR last week and wow, what a cool oke making really cool juices.
This juice was used in an ijust2 as well as a RX200s with a TFV8 (quad coil) 

*Coolio*
Loved the Mint ice cream a lot. Very refreshing as I've been looking for a nice mint flavour. This one hit the spot.
Of course much more flavour on the TF, but good on the iJust2( pretty much the same for all flavours)

*Goblin*
The Mint Chocolate flavour of this is really good. I didn't want to try anything Chocolate coz I rarely eat Chocolate to begin with. But wow, another winner in my book right here.
Seems a bit sweet to me, but I have never had this combo and may just be sensitive to it. 


*Custardo*
Very tasty custard cake. 
I have been trying different custards out there and this by far came as close to custard as one could, for me.
The custard taste is there and full flavour not a "by the way" flavour like in some others I have tried.
Also a bit sweet, but again could be my sensitivity to sweet things.
So this is the first review I have done, mods please advise if I did this in line with the rules..
Thanks for great juices @KZOR, hope to try some more soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (10/10/16)

Sounds interesting. Where are these available from? Any sample sizes (10ml or so)?


----------



## Duffie12 (10/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Sounds interesting. Where are these available from? Any sample sizes (10ml or so)?



Never mind, I found the supporting vendor thread and see that they may be doing sample sizes. Always good to test, I've bought too many 30ml bottles I've thrown away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (10/10/16)

Agreed, send @KZOR a pm, I'm sure he can work something out.


----------



## phanatik (10/10/16)

where can one get these juices?


----------



## Tockit (25/10/16)

So I met @KZOR yesterday while getting some juices. Very cool oke and was nice to put a face to the nic. I tasted quite a few juices while I was there, not by my asking but KZOR pulling them out and like a little kid telling me. Now try this, you'll tell me again. Dis moerse nice lol. It's very hard to find a juice that tastes authentic but from what I tasted is damn authentic. So I walked out with 2 flavours, Goblin and Mandera. 

Device used was mage rta on hotcig 150. Running 0.6 kanthal 26g 10 wrap spaced. Running at 40watts 
Both juices are 60vg 40pg 3mg

Goblin - mint chocolate cookie 
You get a nice sweet mint on the inhale, not overpowering at all and not singing your tonsils to hell like alot of other mint juices. On the exhale you get the chocolate coming through and it has a particular warmth to it. You get that warm doughyness of a freshly baked cookie that has not completely cooled down yet. Flavours are well balanced and not to overly sweet and makes q great ADV. Will definitely get this again 

Mandera - citrus naarchie 
When I tasted it at KZOR's place it tasted really nice, flavours were well balanced and it was q nice sweet naarchie. Alas it's not meant to be for me as I sat down at home to vape it my body didn't agree with it. It caused my chest to tighten up and I started weezing like an asthmatic. Seems that I am one of those few people that cannot do citrus vapes. It's q shame though because it tastes really good. 



Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium (25/10/16)

Tockit said:


> So I met @KZOR yesterday while getting some juices. Very cool oke and was nice to put a face to the nic. I tasted quite a few juices while I was there, not by my asking but KZOR pulling them out and like a little kid telling me. Now try this, you'll tell me again. Dis moerse nice lol. It's very hard to find a juice that tastes authentic but from what I tasted is damn authentic. So I walked out with 2 flavours, Goblin and Mandera.
> 
> Device used was mage rta on hotcig 150. Running 0.6 kanthal 26g 10 wrap spaced. Running at 40watts
> Both juices are 60vg 40pg 3mg
> ...



Interesting read, thank you.
I love naartjie, will definitely keep an eye out for this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (3/11/16)

So @KZOR was nice enough to swop out the Mandera i had seeing as it didnt agree with me. Got me Pinky instead. I am yet to find a strawberry that will bowl me over and @KZOR was adamant that Pinky will convert me LOL. 

*Pinky - *Strawberry Milkshake
I first tried it in the MAGE and the strawberry that came through tasted like any other i have tasted, Not bowled over yet. Thought ok Strawberry just isnt for me. I then left it a few days to steep some more. Tried again and same thing. At this time i got myself a recoil RDA and thought ok lets try it in there. the flavour is much better in the RDA and i got that Strawberry, sugary almost cotton candy like taste that you get from strawberry nesquick if you taste it try out the container. I too did not get much of an ice cream or cream effect. For me its a nice vape for a few dripped tanks but then it gets a bit overly sweet. So no an ADV for me but a nice occasional vape.

Other flavours i have thats still steeping is Custardo, Babaloo and we tried the Mandera again but in a 70vg/30pg mix as the first bottle was a 60vg/40pg mix.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

